
Angel investing and angel financing overview for entrepreneurs and startups - pius
http://www.clickcapitalcorp.com/
======
jmacd
I know craig. I can promise you that SEO is no something he is going for.

------
kradic
The downside of using your title tag for SEO is that it makes a lousy headline
on social news sites.

~~~
donna
I'm interested in better SEO tagging; what would you suggest would make a
better title in this instance?

